# 26" or 29er singlespeed?



## BigwheelsRbest (Jun 12, 2007)

decided to build my own singlespeed, after practicing in one gear on my hardtail.

I think I would prefer a steel frame for the "give" it provides, but cant make up my mind between 26" or 29er. I want to make it as light as possible, so that makes me lean towards a 26" set up...

but there seem to be lots of people going the 29er route.

Anyone like to offer an opinion as to which I should go for? what are the arguments for each?


----------



## driver bob (Oct 12, 2005)

Where do you ride? what sort of riding do you do? Are you going Suspension or rigid?

FWIW: I ride XC and have a 29er rigid. It rolls over obstacles easily and takes the sting out of rough trails. I feel more stable on 29" wheels than I do on 26" wheels.

Some may argue it excelerates slower than a 26" wheel but I haven't had this problem.


----------



## BigwheelsRbest (Jun 12, 2007)

suspension fork. Lame local XC use as opposed to stuff that requires a full sus. Nothing very technical, but with a back injury I appreciate the comfort that steel offers, although want to go as light as possible.
thanks


----------



## trodaq (Jun 11, 2011)

Ill give the 29er the nod for the same reasons as stated above. I have a CF 26 ht and a CF 29er ht both geared. 24 and 25 lbs respectively. On the same trails Im much faster on the 29er due to less rolling resistance. Handling is slightly slower on the 29er but getting less so as my skill improves. Acceleration is almost identical
I just got a rigid SS 29er. I figured if Im faster and it rolls easier it was a win win going 29er.
Just my opinion


----------



## Upchuck (Jan 30, 2004)

I say go with a 650B wheel size. It gives you the advantages of 26" and 29" without the negatives. 
Check out the 650B forum here and you'll see why the big tire and fork manufacturers are starting to release new products for this wheel size.

650B rolls faster and smoother than a 26er over the rough stuff but accelerates easier and handles tight, twisty trails better than a 29er.

There are excellent tire options, with more on the way- (Nevegal, Wolverine, FireXC Pro, Racing Ralph, Quasi-Moto, Neo-Moto).

Fox Float 26" forks fit the 650B wheel size. White Brothers and X-Fusion make B compatible forks.

All you need is a frame that will fit the rear wheel. On-One has plenty of space and is a popular steel SS choice.


----------



## ADDam (Jun 7, 2008)

I work in the industry and I would definitely say that the general public is seeking the 29er platform, other than the freeride and downhill guys. IMO the pros of a 29" wheel greatly outnumber the cons. There was a time where there were "hot spots" of 29er popularity, but sales reps and riders that I speak with daily tell me that the 29er is now dominating the states, and is quickly growing in europe. 

So in your specific situation, I would still definitely recommend a 29er. As driver bob stated, the the 29" wheel should take the edge of a lot of the rocks and roots, while holding on to your momentum that you need in a SS rig. 

If you're looking to keep it light(er), then check out any of the nicer Reynolds steel frames like the Niner SIR 9. 

I'm currently really wanting to build a nice Surly Karate Monkey. 

Adam at Tree Fort Bikes. :thumbsup:


----------



## BigwheelsRbest (Jun 12, 2007)

Upchuck said:


> I say go with a 650B wheel size. It gives you the advantages of 26" and 29" without the negatives.
> Check out the 650B forum here and you'll see why the big tire and fork manufacturers are starting to release new products for this wheel size.
> 
> 650B rolls faster and smoother than a 26er over the rough stuff but accelerates easier and handles tight, twisty trails better than a 29er.
> ...


sorry Upchuck but Im not familiar with 650b. i cant understand why there would be yet another wheel size. surely to adress what you refer to you could simply use a 29 wheel up front and a 26 rear?


----------



## Upchuck (Jan 30, 2004)

spencerfrater1 said:


> sorry Upchuck but Im not familiar with 650b. i cant understand why there would be yet another wheel size. surely to adress what you refer to you could simply use a 29 wheel up front and a 26 rear?


That's what I thought until I rode with a pair of 650B wheels on my bike. I'm sure the 29er fans would agree that a pair of 29" wheels is better than running a 29" up front with a 26" in back. The slackened headtube angle will make the front end flip-flop as the trail gets steeper when climbing.

Aside from slackening the headtube angle and changing the handling significantly, you will still feel the stutter bumps and trail chatter with the rear wheel. The whole point of going with bigger wheels is to smooth out the trail.

It's no secret the handling of a 29er is a little slower on tight switchbacks due to the inevitably longer wheelbase. It will also carve corners in a different manner due to the centrifugal force of a larger diameter wheel. This is why 26" bikes tend to feel more "flickable" at high speeds.

The 650B is a 27.5" diameter wheel. Apart from my own experiences, the latest reviews with the three wheel sizes have claimed the 650B as a better choice for an all-around bike.

I only offer this as an option because you asked for opinions. I hope I didn't step on anyone's toes with their preference. If you really want to know more about it, go to the 650B forum page. There's plenty of info there. Whatever you choose, you'll love SS'ing!


----------



## BigwheelsRbest (Jun 12, 2007)

I'm learning... thanks upchuk


----------



## ernesto_from_Wisconsin (Jan 12, 2004)

29er because today is 29er day!


----------



## CB2 (May 7, 2006)

spencerfrater1 said:


> suspension fork.* lame local xc use* as opposed to stuff that requires a full sus.* nothing very technical*, but with a back injury i appreciate the comfort that steel offers, although want to go as* light as possible*.
> Thanks


26"


----------



## BigwheelsRbest (Jun 12, 2007)

CB2 said:


> 26"


My initial thoughts as well, but wouldn't mind the stability of the big wheel.

What about a 26 rear and 29 front? (69-er) Any thoughts on that (I would just drop the travel to 80 or 100mm on the fork)?


----------



## Caffeine Powered (Mar 31, 2005)

29er. 

Why? Because it's better.

Why? If it wasn't better, why would everyone make a 29er?

And that is that.


----------



## ElwoodT (Mar 13, 2011)

Let me say that maintaining momentum is paramount in ss. For that reason alone I think 29 wins. I have a 69er currently geared/rigid and a 29 ht/ss. They have both been geared and ss. both ridgid and ht. My favourite is ss/29er/ht.


----------



## Raptorguy89 (Feb 26, 2012)

29er!


----------



## CB2 (May 7, 2006)

spencerfrater1 said:


> My initial thoughts as well, but wouldn't mind the stability of the big wheel.
> 
> What about a 26 rear and 29 front? (69-er) Any thoughts on that (I would just drop the travel to 80 or 100mm on the fork)?


26" is the new black.

My thinking is everyone is going 29er so I bet you can get some killer deals on light weight 26" stuff.

A friend of mine ran a 650b wheel on the front of his 1x1 (26" in back) and loved it.
Singular had a frame designed to work as a 69'er.
I have two friends who love 69ers. One has the Trek, and a couple Carvers, the other has a custom Seven.

I'm 29er front and back all the time.


----------



## 120 (Nov 20, 2009)

I have a 26", a 27.5"(650b) and a 29". I'm 5'10". I like two of them. 

PM me if you want another opinion. I hate these debates...


----------



## Nom de Guerre (Feb 12, 2012)

I'm building a 29er SS on the SIR 9 frame. I'll let you know how I like it when I have some time on the completed build, but everything I've read and heard from speaking with people riding 29er SS steeds (especially steel frame "rigids") convinces me that I will love it.

I also have a FS 26" (Pivot Mach 5.7). I love that bike, but look forward to having the option for riding SS rigid that weighs 2/3rds of what my FS weighs, with the benefits of 29" wheels.


----------



## oaker (Oct 15, 2009)

ive got both, my original 26er that i converted to ss and my 29er..........all i can say is ill never go back to a 26er just like ill never go back from riding ss!..........not sayin thats the way it should be for everybody but thats how it is for me :thumbsup:


----------



## Kalamath (Mar 23, 2010)

120 said:


> I have a 26", a 27.5"(650b) and a 29". I'm 5'10". I like two of them.
> 
> PM me if you want another opinion. I hate these debates...


lol....hate these debates? They are the whole point of the internet!

My answer is: both 26 and 29 if you can swing it. I ride both, have no plans on getting rid of any of em. Love the variety, the way different bikes handle, push you to use different methods. To a certain extent, it helps you be a well rounded rider.

Can ONLY have one? 29er for me, hands down.

Wish I had room for a 650b but my garage is only so big... :thumbsup:


----------



## zaskaranddriver (Oct 14, 2009)

Kalamath said:


> They are the whole point of the internet!


Maybe for some...


----------



## BlueCannon (Sep 3, 2011)

Depends on your riding style. I'm a pretty small guy (5' 9") and I just feel more comfortable on a 26. I am all about agility and jumping around on the trails and I am almost always out of my saddle. 26 just suits my riding style better. I may have to work a little bit harder, but that's ok. That's how I like to ride and that's what puts a smile on my face. Lighter, more agile, lower CG, easier to elevate. Different strokes for different folks.


----------



## BlueCannon (Sep 3, 2011)

Also, as you stated before, the trails around where you live are not very technical. I ride some fairly technical trails and am probably a moderately skilled rider and I have zero problems with momentum on my hardtail 26". Just find which one you are more comfortable on. Your not racing anyone, your trying to have fun as far as I can tell. So don't worry about the stats, just go with whichever one you have more fun on.


----------



## GTR2ebike (May 3, 2010)

Caffeine Powered said:


> Why? If it wasn't better, why would everyone make a 29er?


Money?


----------



## Upchuck (Jan 30, 2004)

gtr2ebike said:


> money?


+1.


----------



## 88 rex (Aug 2, 2007)

650b for me, but to each their own.


----------



## JWall (Mar 22, 2012)

Last thing I want to do is revive a hotly contested debate. 

I have a chance for a 26" steal ss monocog with a solid front fork on it for my first ss mtb. $150 coming from someone who works on bikes for a living. Tubeless tires and an xx1. At the $150 marker for a "see if I even like it" approach, that's pretty hard to beat, huh? Like, at that price, I might as well give it a shot instead of hold out for another $100-200 for a used 29er which I may or may not be able to find anytime soon?


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

ooooooold thread. not sure why you bumped it for that question when a new thread would have made more sense.

$150 for a decent, working bike that fits you sounds like an awesome deal. wheel size be damned!


----------



## mr_chrome (Jan 17, 2005)

Ok, so someone has already mentioned what I would have you look at - how tall are you?.......if you're relatively short, 26" might make more sense, both economically and fit, but if you're tall, 29" in the long run might make you happier.......first time I road a single-speed, it was a steel 29er and I loved it - I'm 6'1" and I always felt top-heavy on 26" bikes........


----------



## JWall (Mar 22, 2012)

mr_chrome said:


> Ok, so someone has already mentioned what I would have you look at - how tall are you?.......if you're relatively short, 26" might make more sense, both economically and fit, but if you're tall, 29" in the long run might make you happier.......first time I road a single-speed, it was a steel 29er and I loved it - I'm 6'1" and I always felt top-heavy on 26" bikes........


I'm 6' with just shy of a 32" inseam. I tried out an XL nashbar 29er which was maybe a 21" frame and it was clearly too big. I have my eyes on a medium framed 26" steel Bianchi SASS with a marzocchi bomber fork on it which is just gorgeous. Curious if I'm really a large frame fit though. Ugh, I just want that thing, it's gorgeous. 29" probably makes most sense.


----------



## akindofbrian (Jan 4, 2017)

You're probably going to be most comfortable on a large. Particularly if you are going 26". I'm 6'1" and currently ride a large 26er singlespeed. It might be possible to cram myself into a medium on a 29er, but I think even that would be a stretch.

BUT, ride that Bianchi first if you can. You never know until you try.


----------



## socal_jack (Dec 30, 2008)

I originally tried SS on a converted 26", didn't really do anything for me, then picked up a GT peace rigid 9r on closeout, the advantages were immediately apparent. Riding SS is a momentum game and the 29 gives that and rollover. I'd even recommend rigid first, the wrong susser fork can mess up the experience as well. 5'6" btw.


----------



## JWall (Mar 22, 2012)

akindofbrian said:


> You're probably going to be most comfortable on a large. Particularly if you are going 26". I'm 6'1" and currently ride a large 26er singlespeed. It might be possible to cram myself into a medium on a 29er, but I think even that would be a stretch.
> 
> BUT, ride that Bianchi first if you can. You never know until you try.





socal_jack said:


> I originally tried SS on a converted 26", didn't really do anything for me, then picked up a GT peace rigid 9r on closeout, the advantages were immediately apparent. Riding SS is a momentum game and the 29 gives that and rollover. I'd even recommend rigid first, the wrong susser fork can mess up the experience as well. 5'6" btw.


Thanks you two. I'm not having a ton of luck tracking down any used equipment in my area. I've posted in the New Mexico forums, too. I just don't really want to spend more than $500 on an experiment. I've read up on the Gravity G29ers and I've read up on Nashbar, but the aluminum rigids scare me a bit and Nashbar doesn't have any L frames in stock.

Where do the savvy folks look online for used bicycle gear? I know about Pinkbike, but that's about the only resource I'm aware of right now except for ebay/craigslist.

Thanks!


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

The Monocog you described sounds like a great deal. So have you tried it out for fit? If it fits you then for $150 you should be riding it already.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JWall (Mar 22, 2012)

cjsb said:


> The Monocog you described sounds like a great deal. So have you tried it out for fit? If it fits you then for $150 you should be riding it already.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's an hour and a half drive away from me, its 26", and its a medium frame, and it turns out its the 2004 monocog flight (aluminum). Several of those factors make me a bit weary to make that drive, though I agree it could be a killer deal. The seller seems pretty nice, and offered it to me for $100 if I didn't make him add sealant, reseal, etc. So it sounds like I'd be, in effect, trying to gauge fit without the ability to actually ride it.


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

those frames may have run big but at your height a Medium is a real stretch. For some reason I thought it was a Large. 

Too bad it is not close you because it can be made larger with a longer stem and wider bars. Since one stands and climbs a ton on a SS, it may be manageable but you'd really need to ride it first.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## economatic (Apr 18, 2006)

socal_jack said:


> I originally tried SS on a converted 26", didn't really do anything for me, then picked up a GT peace rigid 9r on closeout, the advantages were immediately apparent. Riding SS is a momentum game and the 29 gives that and rollover. I'd even recommend rigid first, the wrong susser fork can mess up the experience as well. 5'6" btw.


Well-said, this sums up my experience perfectly. I had an old 26'' bike and tried to make it work as a SS and it was trash on anything but smooth trails. It's worth trying if you have a bike but I wouldn't waste any money on buying 26'' bike just to try SS. You can convert any 29er to SS with a tensioner or old derailleur to get a feel for it and if it's for you then drop the cash on a SS frame if a tensioner bothers you.

And rigid 29er is the way to go if your trails aren't too technical. Good for skill building and keeps maintenance costs and time at a minimum. Admittedly, rigid isn't for everyone though...


----------



## coke (Jun 7, 2008)

I'd try to save more and look for a 29" bike. A 26" rigid aluminum bike doesn't sound like fun if you plan to ride on rocky or rooty trails at high speed. 

Some aluminum bikes can ride nice though. I had a 2015 Cannondale Trail and it had a lot of vertical compliance. Honestly, it felt better than some steel bikes I've owned.


----------

